# Just trying to help



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Whilst strolling along the side of the river Tamar this morning I noticed a Muslim extremist slip from the river bank and fall into the water.

He was struggling to stay afloat because of all the explosives he was carrying.

If he didn't get help he'd surely drown.

Being a responsible person, and abiding by the law of the land that requires you to help those in distress, I informed the local Police, the Immigration Office and even the Coast Guard.

It is now 4 p.m., he has drowned, and not one of those authorities has yet responded.


I'm starting to think I wasted three stamps!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

NOT Funny
Racist 
Please remove or it will be reported
Kev


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have reported this as racist


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Kev1

What about the Irish jokes posted yesterday?

Were they not racist or does that only apply to muslims.

Bob


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Given the current tensions this is highly inflamatory
I am not going to get into a discussion
Kev


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks to the politically correct stance of Kev1 I have had to cut and paste the OPs post into an email and circulate it around. full credits given :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am open to persuasion on this but given that the subject of the story is described as a terrorist and that he has a large quantity of explosives strapped to his body I am not sure the story can correctly be described as racist. It is about the demise of a terrorist and I don't think his background is particularly important to the joke.

It may be in bad taste and now may not be the time to be publishing such jokes in a place where any one might see them but I am not sure about racist. Perhaps someone will explain why they think it is racist, Alan.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

try this link for comedy at the edge:-


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

Kev1 said:


> I have reported this as racist


how can it be racism,muslim is a religion, is it not?,not a race.jim m :roll:


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

cheshiregordon said:


> try this link for comedy at the edge:-


now that is tasteless and potentially distressing.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

mollmagee said:


> ]how can it be racism,muslim is a religion, is it not?,not a race.jim m :roll:


Good point but let's not split hairs. I dare say that what Kev meant was that it was insulting to Muslims generally. I am wondering whether that is true, Alan.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you want to blame anyone, blame the Royal Mail. :wink:


----------

